
How to Value a Company by Analyzing Its Customers - tacon
https://hbr.org/2020/01/the-loyalty-economy#how-to-value-a-company-by-analyzing-its-customers
======
neonate
[http://archive.md/SfMso](http://archive.md/SfMso) includes the article but
you have to scroll down.

